# Placement of IR emitter



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

Hi all, just installed my Edge this evening and I am having difficulty finding where to attach my IR emitter to on the Edge. I cannot seem to find the IR eye on the Edge. Can anyone point me to the correct location to adhere it to on the Edge please? I have a Crestron remote that uses IR for control.

Thanks, John


----------



## CarloDel (Apr 1, 2016)

jaselzer said:


> Hi all, just installed my Edge this evening and I am having difficulty finding where to attach my IR emitter to on the Edge. I cannot seem to find the IR eye on the Edge. Can anyone point me to the correct location to adhere it to on the Edge please? I have a Crestron remote that uses IR for control.
> 
> Thanks, John


HI

I was able to locate the IR location for me that works OK, it is about three inches from the front bottom right of the case, if you measure from the right corner to the left 3 inches ??

Hope this helps


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

on the bottom square or the top square. And thanks for answering!


----------



## CarloDel (Apr 1, 2016)

jaselzer said:


> on the bottom square or the top square. And thanks for answering!


On the bottom square


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

Thanks


----------

